# Does the '17 have a flasher relay for the hazard lights



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm sure it's the BCM. It was for the Gen1.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Generated in BCM as well as the turn signals


----------



## CruzeMedic (Nov 21, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm sure it's the BCM. It was for the Gen1.


Well ****. Trying to make it to where the lights alternate. 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------

